# Stresslesss Flipper 17 Jun



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Had the feeling to get sick on Tuesday after seeing the wx reports so Called flipper and we planned to get got out after Ono and Mahi. Well Wahoo and Dolphins.. OK ******* "hoo's and 'pins - anyway Kahala Boy couldn't get away so it was just the two of us. 



Left the dock about 0330 and tried for just a min for bait in the pass and on the way SE - no luck. Weatherunderground called for W winds 8mph goign to 10-15 SW in the late afternoon and Navy site had SE winds/swells 1' Bet on the Navy site - :banghead



Winds from the W and tide moving East had a decent shop but not bad at 30 miles we dropped the lines in 230' just as the sun was about the go over the horizon. Went S an hour and ran under a small cloud - no rain - lots of scattered grass and green/brown water. Went another 15min drizzle/rain - radar showed us directly under the only rainstorm in the GoM! Couldn't see South ran North about 8 miles and watched our little rain cloud grow into Mount Doom with a mushroom cloud top hat. WOW that was neat but now the South route to 131 and beyond had closed up. Trolled the edge for a couple miles in scattered grass and picked up two very nice Bobo's ~ 12-15# fun but not what we wanted. No bait and grass put us in Bottom Bumping mode. Got the jigs out and started to tear short AJ's up - Flipper tried a chicken rig and had a couple white snappers then he left one on that bit near the bottom and got a keeper AJ ona Med Spinner in 200' of water - Whipped him good! I had a couple bites on the jigs I couldn't turn and they cut me off in the rocks.



Got the little pole and small jig and tied into a couple Alcamo jacks so had enough for dinner now. Couple beers and water (hot out there) and the clouds had broken up some. Put the four lines in an set out South again - about 90 mins into it nuttin' and ugly water with no grass and no floating debris. Re-rigged to some high speed BlackBarts and covered the water at 18MPH to the SW looking for anything that might be fishy. 



Hit a far South Wreck that WAS COVERED with life from the surface to the bottom. Really incredible to see the frothing surface and FF lit up for 100yds of yards around this wreck. Got a smallish jig out and dropped it nothing at the bottom and found out why on the way up - I can tell you the drag on a Spheros 12000 sounds like when the line runs out at 40 MPH now... RZAZRZRRIIAAPP :letsparty



Had me into the backing in about 5-6 seconds and finally slowed down. Flipper grabbed the boat and got us moved out from the wreck and I fought the beast for about 10 mins and up pops that fish that you only get once in awhile if ever. Flipper grabs the gaff and plants it good over comes the biggest king mac either of us had ever seen - on a butterfly jig and 40 Florocarbon! Thank goodness I put wired hooks on it. We changed over to chum for snappers in the living water I mean there were fish boiling all around the wreck and schools to the bottom - very cool.



We put out pogie chucks and drifted a couple hooks back got the first hit and I was hoping for some nice black snappers and came the prettist little guy shaped kind of like a tuna but no real teeth Iridecent blue and yellow stripes and black. So we tossed them it on the ice cracking up cause the they were next to gi-normas flopping in the ice. Cought another one and lost some hooks to teeth in the sea. Figured we'd head in as the wind started to kick from the SW so I grabbed the TN40 with a 8oz benthos and dropped it - while it was down I said this is it last cast - so about 3/4 up it gets SLAMMED and the drag is screaming. Now I had my mind gearing up for the long ride home and thinking of a cold beer and wondering about the sealife and sleep deprived, buzzer sounded at 0215 - NOT on fishing. SO the big guy on the end of my line was heading strait for the bottom like Capt Kirk had been zapped by Klingon's and Sulu was headed home at Warp 9. No fighting belt so I thumbed the drag up 2 notches - ZZZzzzz = two More ZZzzz (I wonder how deep it is - oh ya only 130'!!) I go to thumb it up again and I "feel" the wreck and a tug - 'ping' - no more fish.



:reallycrying



Last cast and I get my ass kicked, like 5 putting on the 18th hole. Oh well, next time you say "last cast/last drop" be ready!



Oy-Vay you might be wondering about photos - they're in my head as the daughter has my camera in Australia for next two weeks.



Here's a couple back at the dock.














One of the smaller Rainbow Runners we caught - After cleaning the fish I guessed a Jack family from the skin and flesh and after packaged the meat and poured a nice single malt we looked it up Vic's book. No doubt a rainbow runner.














Flippers AJ - some good sam'iches














Me Flipper and the the King - Bottomed out a 50# scale guess 55-60?














Me and the KING baby! Great fight and horrible to eat. http://www.doh.state.fl.us/floridafishadvice/MEFG.htm



AJ's Alcamo's King Rainbow runners Greeat day good friend.



:toast

Stressless


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't they make a pillow that looks just like that?oke Good job:clap


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Congrats on the 60lb king, You know you wish it was a yft. Just to let you know you stillhold the record on my boat (125lb)But don't worry I'll beat it!!!!


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip with some good memories & some good eats!

Thanks for sharing the report and esp. the pic's

Continued success to you & your crew.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Bob!!!!


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

dude, that is a hoss of a king....congrats!:bowdown


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i use to catch those runners around the gas and oilrigs out of louisianna some of the would go 15 20 pounds... they are excellent eating too.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job Bob, Nice mess of fish and that is a stud King!!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome king!


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice job, good fish:clap


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

new scale? Nice fish but it might go 30#. This pic is of a 60# king with 5 people holding it.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow jhall, it must suck to be such a dick, you poor little boy.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Ass kicking report Bob, that really got my blood pumping. Way to go, and that is a nice king in anybody's book.:bowdown


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

I am thinking a new scale is in order still a nice 35 to 40lb fish. Congrats Capt. John.:letsdrink


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

I didn't mean for my reply to sound negative. Sorry about that. A 50# or 60# king is a once in a lifetime king for many people. Nice fish.:letsdrink


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

No problem I've got some weights in the garage I'll put 40 # on it and what happens. The scale is kept on the boat and weighted Flippers AJ at ~ 15 #.



I thought it was a good catch on florocarbon more then the weight.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------

